# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  إلى قلبي..

## أمة الستير

إلى هذا الذي قبع بين أضلعي... 
إلى هذا الذي جعله الله بين أصبعيه يقلبه كيف يشاء
إليك يا من اجتمع فيه الإيمان والشهوة (فأنت لما غلب عليك منهما)
إليك يا من إن صلح صلحتُ معه وإن فسد أفسدني و جرعني نغب المرارة والخسران 
أأكتب إليك بدمائك ،أم بدموعي الحرى التي قَلَتْ أجفاني؟
وماذا عساني أقول لك وأنت تعلم عني ما لا أعلمه؟
أأبوح لك بأنني طالما ظننت أنني سجنك فإذا بك أنت سجني وأنت الجلاد؟
أم أهمس لك _والألم يعتصرني _أنني أمنت لك فإذا بك تتقلب علي وتجمح ..فلا بزمامك أمسكت ولا أحوالك فهمت؟
أم أبثك هموما أثقلتني ، وذنوبا كبلتني ؟ذنوب كنتَ فيها أنت البطل ..فصُلْتَ وجُلْتَ وزينت وأمرت ..وكنتُ في النهاية أنا الضحية وأنا الشاهد والجاني.
لا بل سأدع هذا وذاك لأجلس إليك ..لأعترف بين يديك ..فما كنت لأصير لما صرت إليه لولا تفريطي فيك وانشغالي عنك ..فاليوم قبل أي وقت مضى ،أمد يدي إليك وأعدك ..بيقين من هجر ركوب بحر التمني وتعلق بمن نجا كل من جاءه بقلب سليم أن أبحث لك _بعونه سبحانه_عن الدواء بعدما علمت الداء.

أسأل الذي يحول بين المرء وقلبه أن يجمعني بك على حبه وإخلاصه وأن يثبتك على دينه وأن يجعلني ممن جاء اليه بقلب سليم.

----------

